# Crohn's and the Mirena iud



## pamB (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so happy to find some crohn;s support.  I am a 50 year old female who has severe crohn's for the last 5 years.  I also have 17 year old twin daughters who both have this horrible disease.  My periods have been so bad and frequent so I decided to try the Mirena IUD.  It has been hell for the past 2 weeks since I got it.  My diarrhea is out of control along with bad headaches, continuous bleeding and nausea.  I want to take this IUD out and hope that my symptoms go to but I was wondering if this is just my body adjusting to it and that I should wait and see if things get better.  I am really  not well since I put it in.  Any advice??


----------



## Gabismommy (Feb 20, 2012)

I unfortunately don't know much about Mirena other than it causing a lot of problems for some women. I hope things get better.


----------



## tiloah (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, I would say keep trying it, but it's easy for me to say when I'm not the one suffering! Have you talked to your GI or OB/GYN? They would probably have the best advice as to whether or not you should discontinue.

The Mirena IUD is the best form of birth control I have used (and I have tried a LOT) and I wish I hadn't had mine taken out.


----------



## Angrybird (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Pam and welcome, I do not have any experience with Mirena so can only say that I think it would be best to get onto your docs about this asap based on your symptoms. I hope this can be sorted quickly for you, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Gwen pippy (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Pam and welcome, I haven't had the mirena either but I have tried the depo-injection (started it because period was causing flares) that worked great for two years then turned on me big time caused all the problems you talk of, I was told my flare was hormone related due possibly to the injection. I agree with the other girls, talk to GI or OB/GYN, the last thing you need is added stress.
I hope you get sorted soon, best wishes to you and your daughters.
Gwen xxx


----------



## PsychoJane (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't had the mirena either but I have friends who had it. They said it was painful at first but it got better later. I don't know to which extent these symptoms are considered "normal" I guess it worth asking the Gyn.


----------



## Sbailey (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel like the Mirena was the worst thing I had ever done to myself. I went to my OB two times asking for it to be removed, and he wouldn't take it out. I switched doctors in November, and he told me some people's bodies will not tolerate it. He took it right out and my symptoms have been so much better since then!


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 21, 2012)

it's a well known fact that hormones like the IUD and even the pill will worsen IBD symptoms. The pill alone has side effects such as weight gain, mood swings, it alters the good bacteria in our gut, cause break through bleeding aka ovulation, can cause DVTs, PEs (people with IBD are at a higher risk of clotting when flaring b/c the blood tends to become "sticky" due to inflammation in the body ), can interfere w/certain IBD medications, & even the low dose estrogen pills can cause break through bleeding & increase our clotting risk when we flare.

I learned all of this from my Gyn and from 10 neurologists who took care of me after I had my stroke 7 yrs. ago due to a 12" clot on my brain that almost killed me. I knew about the dangers of hormones when I was younger from my GI and Gyn so luckily, I wasn't on any of them when my body threw the clot. 

My periods have been very heavy for the last few yrs. that my Gyn has considered me a candidate for an endometrial ablation. It's an outpt. procedure that will take about 45 minutes where the endometrium will be be cauterized to lessen the bleeding during that time of the month. See if you are a candidate for it. I've done some research and read that it actually helps ease the CD symptoms  for some women, as there is less or even no monthly bleeding.   good luck to you.


----------



## notfullyfathomed (Feb 28, 2012)

My primary care doc has recommended that I considered a Mirena IUD for birth control, but I've heard that people with suppressed immune systems shouldn't use IUDs in general. Has anyone else heard this?

Gutlesswonder, I've never heard that inflammation makes blood more "sticky." Do you know why this might be? Back when I wanted to go on the pill I talked to my GI about it and she didn't see any reason why I shouldn't go on it. I've had some issues with bleeding in the past (i.e. bleeding too much internally and not clotting), so she sent me to a hematologist to get a full workup and everything was fine.


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Mar 3, 2012)

CDC has contraception advice for some ill women
by Mike Stobbe
ATLANTA - U.S. health officials have for the first time released contraception safety guidelines for more than 1 million women who have had weight-loss surgery or have certain medical conditions.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidelines, released Friday, say it's safe for women with medical conditions to use most contraceptives.

But the CDC issued some warnings, including some concerning birth control pills, the most popular form of contraception for American women. The pill may be less effective for women who have had one kind of weight-loss surgery because the procedure may leave them less able to absorb the active ingredient.

Another warning: Some women with inflammatory bowel disease have a higher risk of blood clots. Those women generally should not use the estrogen-containing form of the pill, which may further increase their risk.

The CDC borrowed from international guidelines, but also wrote new advice for women with certain conditions more common in the United States, such as inflammatory bowel disease and rheumatoid arthritis.

CDC officials say women should talk to their doctors with questions about contraception. Many doctors may have felt uncomfortable prescribing contraception to women with some of these conditions, said Dr. Herbert Peterson, a University of North Carolina professor of maternal and child health.

But the new guidelines should answer doctors' questions about potential risks from certain forms of birth control. That, in turn, may make it easier for more women to get birth control, added Peterson, who led a panel of experts that helped CDC write the guidelines.

------
I posted this on the forum a while back.  Also, my GI informed me about it after I was diagnosed 25 yrs. ago  PLUS 10 neurologists told me when I had my stroke that they've seen many women who've had IBD come in with DVTs, PEs, and even strokes due to a clot on their brain when flaring because when there is inflammation present in the body, it causes the blood to become "sticky" and that is why they tell their female patients to avoid the pill and taking hormones at all costs because it's just not worth the risk.  While some women will say, "It won't happen to me", or "there are risks with any medication" over time the blood will build up & clot when an IBD flare hits until it gets to the point where blood flow in a main artery will be blocked.   There are other options out there that are safer. NFP is one of them and no, it doesn't mean Not for Protestants. It's a hollistic approach to monitoring your fertility without the use of harsh chemicals. It's 100% safe, easy to learn, use, and will NOT interfere w/any IBD treatments.  It does mean taking responsibility for one's fertility and respecting each other if you are trying to avoid during fertile times but it's well worth using as it is CHEAP, no need to use condoms, AND you can use it to determine if you are having a "hormonal flare" or an actural Crohn's or UC flare.

My Gyn told me about NFP (he knew about the dangers of IBD & hormones so this is what he tells his patients) and I've been using it for 15 yrs. myself to avoid having children and I haven't had any problems with it whatsoever. My  husband LOVES it as well b/c it works great for the both of us.  There are other methods like Sympto thermal, Billings, and Creighton as well. All are safe, drug free, and easy to learn.  

Hope this helps.  Take care.


----------



## notfullyfathomed (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the article! I'm going to post the link to the full pdf of the CDC recs in case you or others are interested:
http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/pdf/rr/rr59e0528.pdf (if the link doesn't show up, google "U S. Medical Eligibility Criteria for Contraceptive Use, 2010")

I can see what you are saying -- the pill is contraindicated for those with more than mild IBD. Looks like I would be in the clear for an IUD though. I will look into NFP, but I've started charting my cycle and I can be kind of irregular -- it would make me nervous. 

Not to get all soapbox-y, but this "ill woman" would really like some more (reliable) birth control options that men could use!


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Mar 5, 2012)

NFP is 99.9%  more reliable than the pill, IUD, or hormones because it is safe, chemical free, and will NOT interfere w/ANY medical treatments.

Condoms can break,being on the pill there can be  break through bleeding aka ovulation (pregnancies can/do ocur), any type of hormone (including IUDS, implants, low dose estrogen) can cause weight gain, mood swings, DVTs, stroke, SERIOUS drug interactions, yeast infections, and non absorption of the hormone if you don't have much of an intestine left.   

With NFP, it can be used even if you have an irregular cycle. Mine's been irregular for a few years seeing as I am perimenopausal. It's all done by observation of one's fertility signs.  It's very easy once you learn how.   

More men are even turning to NFP for the sake of their wives/partners well being/health issues and the fact that they don't want to be wearing condoms or get a vasectomy. They'd rather express their love "naturally" and that is what NFP is...natural whether it be the Creighton, Billings, Marquette, or Sympto Thermal method. 

Seeing as female IBD pts. spend most of their time in the bathroom anyway, that is where they view their fertile signs and then chart it at the end of the day & determine if it's a day of fertility or not.  I find it hard to believe that most women are "doing it" 24/7 even if they are feeling lousy. I am sure that there are some days where all they want to do is just cuddle in bed/on the couch and NFP gives us the freedom to do just that.  

On those days of avoiding, there are other things their better half can do for them such as make them an IBD friendly dinner (my husband does this for me all the time), watch movies, play board games, run errands, take them to their MD appts., get much needed R&R, go to the pharmacy, etc.

You have so much to gain with NFP and nothing to lose. By working with your body, you can tell when you're fertile and even if you're having a "hormonal flare up" of your IBD or a normal flare. Unlike hormones which can cause break through ovulation as well as serious side effects, & it can aggravate IBD symptoms. Condoms have a tendency to tear if not worn properly. 

Be sure to have a trained NFP instructor or MD teach you how to do any of the above mentioned methods as each one is different:charting fertile signs, temperature taking, basic observation.  People from all walks of life are using these methods even those that are not Catholic. 

My husband is extremely happyw/ NFP because he doesn't want to jeopardize my health or well being to satisfy his needs. He wants what's best for me. We are a team and we make decisions together, in sickness and in good health. That's what commitment is all about. 

Have a great week!!


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Mar 5, 2012)

How would your husband feel about using a method like Marquette where you use a fertility monitor? Would that make it feel more "accurate" and reliable for him?


----------

